# Reborn Horizon: Ingame-Items jetzt günstig abstauben



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2011)

*Reborn Horizon: Ingame-Items jetzt günstig abstauben*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Reborn Horizon: Ingame-Items jetzt günstig abstauben gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Reborn Horizon: Ingame-Items jetzt günstig abstauben


----------



## Thornscape (5. Oktober 2011)

*Reborn Horizon: Ingame-Items jetzt günstig abstauben*

Wo ist denn jetzt das [Anzeige]-Tag? Sowas als News zu verkaufen wäre ja mal mehr als dreist.


----------

